# perdido river 1/14/10



## fishinsam (Oct 12, 2009)

Ron caught this one on a 7.5"tequila shad culprit worm


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Great looking bass....congrats

:letsdrink


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Up or down on the river from Seminole? Was it a weighted worm? Moving water?


----------



## Wishin4Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

All hail the great Big HAWG:bowdown Awesome fish!!!!


----------



## fishinsam (Oct 12, 2009)

She was caught north of the dump on a texas rig in swift water next to an inlet to a river lake.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice fish!! well done.


----------



## FireTiger (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice Catch!


----------

